# SIMS 2 + addons  nicht installierbar



## OyOy (8. März 2006)

hilfe

ich hab mir eine neue festplatte zulegt und die alte ausgebaut wollte sims2  wieder installieren und die installation bricht immer ab
 ( manmal kann ich sogar sims2 installieren nur die addons nicht ) 

hab schon ide-channels umgestellt wie auf der ea-supportseite keine veränderung (hab ein anderes dvd-laufwerk eingebaut keine veränderung

hab das spiel mit diesen cd-schon 100erte stunden gespielt 
sie haben keine kratzer 

alles ist super 
mein pc lauft toll winxpsp2 installiert 
sonnst geht alles

hat wer einen tip 

und das geilste ist ich kann ohne installiertes spiel nicht ins forum von sims2 und mein cd-key  wird von mir schon verwendet und darum kann ich ihn nicht neu zur registrierung verwenden damit ich ins forum könnte 

natürlich alles orginalspiele hab sogar die rechnungen noch 

es lebe der kopierschutz von sims2!!!!!!!!

oyoy


----------



## Dimebag (8. März 2006)

Das ist ja mal wirklich ein geiles System -.-   

Kriegst du denn eine Fehlermeldung, wenn die Installation abbricht?


----------



## Amenirdis (10. März 2006)

Deinstallier nochmals alles (inkl. EA Ordner unter Eigene Dateien), lösche die temporären Dateien, defragmentiere die Festplatte, PC neu starten, Antivirenprogramme +Firewall +andere unnütze Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen könnten deaktivieren. Jetzt probier es nochmals mit der Installation. Ahja... alle daemon tools oder virtuelle Laufwerke entfernen, wenn möglich. Vielleicht hilfts.

Weisst Du den überhaupt nicht mehr mit welcher e-mail Adresse Du dich bei EA/Sims2 angemeldet hast?


----------



## BladeWND (11. März 2006)

Hat vielleicht auch jemand ein Lösung zu meinem  Problem?


Ich besitze Die Sims 2 und alle Erweiterungen, welche ich auch schon installiert und gespielt habe.

Ich habe aber vor ein paar Tagen meine Festplatte formatiert und wollte gestern Abend wieder Die Sims installieren. Leider bekomme den Patch zu die Sims 2 nicht installiert (wird ja auch für die Erweiterungen benötigt)
Ich werde aufgefordert die CD 4 einzulegen, die Patch installation startet dann auch, aber bricht kurz später wieder ab.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Amenirdis (11. März 2006)

BladeWND am 11.03.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht auch jemand ein Lösung zu meinem  Problem?


Keine Ahnung, ob der untenstehende Link Dir helfen wird. Leider ist die deutsche Sims Seite im Moment down, so dass der Link nur auf englisch ist. 

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...HQ9aW5zdGFsbGF0aW9uIHBhdGNo&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## BladeWND (11. März 2006)

Amenirdis am 11.03.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 11.03.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab je Windows neu installiert, also das hilft mir leider leider nicht weiter


----------



## NikoMcFloy (11. März 2006)

am besten wäre es wenn du dich da mal auf der SIMS Hompage anmeldest da können die am besten helfen 

( www.diesims.de)


----------



## BladeWND (18. März 2006)

EA weis selbst nicht weiter, eine Antwort erhalten und seit Tagen warte ich auch die nächste.... super


----------



## Amenirdis (19. März 2006)

Nochmals eine kleine Frage: Ihr beide versucht gleich nach der Installation vom Hauptprogramm den 1. Patch zu installieren, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
Wenn ja, habt ihr versucht anstatt den ersten Patch gleich das (Uni) Addon zu installieren? Da müsste doch der 1. Patch schon mit dabei sein, oder nicht?


----------



## BladeWND (19. März 2006)

Amenirdis am 19.03.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals eine kleine Frage: Ihr beide versucht gleich nach der Installation vom Hauptprogramm den 1. Patch zu installieren, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
> Wenn ja, habt ihr versucht anstatt den ersten Patch gleich das (Uni) Addon zu installieren? Da müsste doch der 1. Patch schon mit dabei sein, oder nicht?



Ja der Patch ist dabei, aber auch der bricht ab


----------



## pirx (19. März 2006)

BladeWND am 19.03.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Patch ist dabei, aber auch der bricht ab


Eventuell kann das Laufwerk die CD nicht richtig lesen. Versuch mal eine Kopie auf Festplatte zu machen und die Installation von dort aus zu starten.


----------



## BladeWND (20. März 2006)

pirx am 19.03.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 19.03.2006 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auche ohne erfolg 

Achso, bei EA weigert!!! man sich mir weiter zu helfen, meine Anfrage wurde einfach gelöscht...... sehr schön


----------

